# Homepage mit online shop



## speedracer (13. Februar 2011)

Hallo Liebe Community,

ich und mein bruder haben folgendes anliegen.

Wir wollen eine homapage mit onlineshop auf einen eigene webserver verlegen um die seite besser am laufen halten zu können.
Nur folgendes problem haben wir. Wir wissen nicht wie mann die website auf dem server ablegen muss damit sie richtig funktioniert.
Wenn sich jemand damit auskennt und uns eine leichte und verständliche anleitung geben könnten wäre das echt toll.

wir arbeiten mit Windows server 2008 und Mysql datenbanken.

danke im voraus

mfg Speedracer


----------



## rAveN_13 (13. Februar 2011)

einfach alles auf einen ftp laden bzw. das tool nutzen das der anbieter zur verfügung stellt. Ist bei mir schon etwas länger her aber normalweise gibts einen ftp server dort logst du dich ein und lädt es dann von deinem pc hoch. du musst noch rechte für die ordner setzen etc.  sollte helfen


----------



## zcei (13. Februar 2011)

und für die Datenbank kann man das im PHPMyAdmin exportieren/importieren, oder man nimmt das nette Tool "mysqldumper"


----------



## speedracer (15. Februar 2011)

danke für diese infos das hilft uns weiter.

wo wir noch hilfe bräuchten ist wie man die datenbanken auf dem server hinterlegt und das unsere shop-software darauf zugreifen kann.

zu google da haben wir leider für uns nicht verständliche infos bekkom.


----------



## kühlprofi (21. Februar 2011)

Die Datenbank importieren und die Benutzer anlegen, welche ihr auch unter dem Windows Server 2008 hattet sollte eigentlich ausreichen. Wie verbindet ihr euch mit der Datenbank über PHP?


----------



## speedracer (12. März 2011)

Ja wir verbinden unsere datenbanken per php.


----------

